# Endicia vs. PayPal Shipping



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

I just signed up for Endicia to use for my shipping. I accept payment through PayPal. I noticed that I am able to print shipping labels from PayPal as well and was beginning to wonder why I even needed Endicia when all of the information was already ready to print from PayPal. 

Is there a reason why I should stick with Endicia, it's a great program, but I have to pay monthly for it and I have to manually input all of the transaction info (buyer, address, email, transaction ID#, etc.) into Endicia....pain in the butt. Doesn't PayPal do everything that Endicia Does?

Is there a way to integrate the two apps and make things easier if you suggest I do stick with Endicia. A way to import PayPal shipping info into Endicia?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For me, it's a matter of effeciency and volume. 

Endicia is much faster for me for shipping lots of individual packages. 

If you aren't shipping that many, and you only use PayPal as your payment method, then it's possible you don't need endicia.

If you ever start accepting credit cards and your volume increases, you may find endicia a better value.

Some other things with endicia that are nice are: hiding the postage paid, customizing the shipping label, customizing the shipping email, etc.

A feature that you may not have seen is when you have the Endicia Dazzle software open, and you copy an address from another program, it _automatically_ pastes that address into the address window of Dazzle so you don't have to manually type anything


----------



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Rodney!!!! =) I was wondering, if they have Dazzle for mac because I need the features you mentioned. If not, is there a way to quickly import shipping info from paypal to endicia? I'm finding that I have to copy and paste every line item...uggh. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DRM said:


> Thanks Rodney!!!! =) I was wondering, if they have Dazzle for mac because I need the features you mentioned. If not, is there a way to quickly import shipping info from paypal to endicia? I'm finding that I have to copy and paste every line item...uggh. Thanks!


I'm not sure if they have Dazzle for Mac, but I'm sure they have the info on their website.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

use pay pal, name recognition and great service and 100% reliability in my endeavors


----------



## codegoose (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is a tool that allows you to export easily your Paypal Orders to DAZzle.

Read more about it here Paypal Batch Printing - Packing Slips, Shipping Labels, Invoices


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Unless i'm mistaken, PayPal shipping center does not allow you to print international shipping labels. I prefer stamps.com, the UI is a little more modernized than Endicia, and it also allows for batching with the various carts like oscommerce, zencart, ebay, & paypal. The batching automatically populates your customer's address and email for notification.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We have been using Endicia for awhile and had to upgrade to the Professional its been a pain try to import my excel spreadsheets. I have to totally reformat them but there is more information than just name and address information. 

I might have to check into stamps.com.. I just like how Endicia labels look though the endicia logo is less noticeable then stamps.com.. just me being picky


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

When I demo'd Endicia & stamps a year ago, I couldn't deal with the archaic interface of Endicia. Think Netscape, circa 1997.. The user interface just wasn't that intuitive to me, and the the international label creation was buggy as well.. May revisions have improved the UI from a year ago..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Shipments aren't hard to create it all its just if you mess up on an international you can't e-refund right away you have to send them in.

You can e-refund on first class w/ delivery confirmation but it takes 2 weeks for a refund


----------

